# [Totem/Gstreamer] Plugin Xvid MPEG-4 nécessaire [Résolu]

## sun_cracker

Bonjour à tous  !  :Very Happy: 

J'essaye de lire un film avec Totem (sous Kde), l'audio fonctionne mais pas la vidéo (je ne vois rien) !

J'ai un message d'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> La lecture de ce film exige un greffon XVID MPEG-4 decoder qui n'est pas installé.

 

Pourtant Xvid est installé et j'ai installé les plugins suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> Cirrus sun # emerge -s gst-plugins- 
> 
> Searching...   
> 
> [ Results for search key : gst-plugins- ]
> ...

 

P.S.: avec mplayer cela fonctionne sans problèmes

Merci !   :Very Happy: 

SunLast edited by sun_cracker on Thu Sep 20, 2007 4:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Installe media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg, ça devrait mieux aller.

----------

## Temet

Drôle d'idée d'utiliser totem sous KDE.

Donne sa chance à Kaffeine (version ~arch). Même si je ne suis pas fan, je reconnais qu'il est pas mal.

(pis je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai jamais pu blairer gstreamer... un gros a priori bête et méchant)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (pis je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai jamais pu blairer gstreamer... un gros a priori bête et méchant)

 

Bah pourtant heureusement qu'on l'a celui là pour la gestion multimédia full-intégré. Je dis pas, c'est pas la panacée à faire fonctionner (rien que le changement de nom de certains modules ça fait tout foirer, limite ça.). Pour l'embarqué par exemple sous qtopia (dernière version proprio) t'as helix... et je peux te dire que helix y a de furieuse raison de pas le blairer  :Laughing: . Du coup quand tu bosses avec gstreamer tu te sens tout de suite soulagés (si si).

----------

## Temet

Ouais mais mon PC il n'est pas embarqué.

Nan mais en fait, le pire... c'est que c'est le nom "gstreamer" qui me file des boutons. Je ne sais vraiment pas pourquoi mais je crois que c'est un des noms de soft les plus moches que j'ai vus. C'est totalement subjectif.

Celui m'ayant le plus fait marrer étant celui là.  :Laughing: 

----------

## sun_cracker

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Installe media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg, ça devrait mieux aller.

 

Merci Geekounet !   :Very Happy: 

avec ce plugin je vois maintenant la vidéo, mais les couleurs sont vraiment bizarre comme délavées.   :Confused: 

Une idée sur ce problème ? Merci !    :Very Happy: 

Sun

----------

## sun_cracker

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Drôle d'idée d'utiliser totem sous KDE.
> 
> Donne sa chance à Kaffeine (version ~arch). Même si je ne suis pas fan, je reconnais qu'il est pas mal.
> 
> (pis je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai jamais pu blairer gstreamer... un gros a priori bête et méchant)

 

Lorsque je double clique sur un fichier vidéo , il m'ouvre direct ma video avec Totem,

c'est pour cette raison que j'utilise Totem (quel fainéant ce Sun   :Laughing:  )

Trève de plaisanterie, je ne connais pas grand chose sous Gentoo donc je suis ouvert à tout, je vais de ce pas tester Kaffeine !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Non j'ai rien contre Totem.

C'est juste que c'est plutot le player par défaut de Gnome. Comme tu dis être sous KDE, bah c'est vrai que je trouve ça bizarre ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Celui m'ayant le plus fait marrer étant celui là. 

 

Ah ouais là ils ont fait fort  :Laughing: 

----------

## julroy67

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Celui m'ayant le plus fait marrer étant celui là.  
> 
> Ah ouais là ils ont fait fort 

 

 :Laughing:  xD trop fort, sont forts ces anglais pour trouver un nom.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Il est russe!

(faut les lire les commentaires ^^)

----------

## julroy67

Ah, j'avais pas lu  :Wink:  merci Temet pour ce petit moment de bonheur du matin.

----------

## anigel

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Celui m'ayant le plus fait marrer étant celui là. 

 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *sun_cracker wrote:*   

> avec ce plugin je vois maintenant la vidéo, mais les couleurs sont vraiment bizarre comme délavées.   

 

Je suis formel : il faut enlever le film protecteur de l'écran   :Very Happy:  . Bon, désolé... Faut vraiment que j'arrête de raconter des conneries sur le forum moi  :Laughing:  ! Non, pas d'idées pour ton problème de couleurs délavées. Tu es certain que ça ne vient pas de la vidéo ?

----------

## sun_cracker

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Celui m'ayant le plus fait marrer étant celui là. 

 

Ce pauvre russe ne savait pas ce que cela voulait dire , maintenant il le sait   :Very Happy: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis formel : il faut enlever le film protecteur de l'écran   . Bon, désolé... Faut vraiment que j'arrête de raconter des conneries sur le forum moi  ! Non, pas d'idées pour ton problème de couleurs délavées. Tu es certain que ça ne vient pas de la vidéo ?

 

J'y ai aussi pensé au film protecteur   :Very Happy: 

J'ai le problème avec toutes mes vidéos qui sont de qualité normale (sous mplayer j'ai pas ce problème)

Sun

----------

## sun_cracker

 *sun_cracker wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Installe media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg, ça devrait mieux aller. 
> 
> Merci Geekounet !  
> 
> avec ce plugin je vois maintenant la vidéo, mais les couleurs sont vraiment bizarre comme délavées, inversées ? 
> ...

 

La raison de ce problème est un bug dans l'implémentation xv du driver fglrx (j'utilise une carte ati)   :Idea: 

Le bug se produit quand un programme utilise le format de couleur I420.

C'est pourquoi les applications basées sur gstreamer qui utilise I420 sont touchées par ce problème tandis que mplayer qui utilise YV12 montre des couleurs correctes.

La nouvelle version des drivers ati ont réglés ce problème (>=8.39.4)

La solution à ce problème se trouvait dans un autre topic en anglais :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-530155-highlight-totem+color+colour.html

Sun

----------

